# Star Wars film order order



## Ernie (Jul 21, 2011)

In your opinion, what's the proper order to watch the Star Wars film series??? 

In proper, numerical order??? Or in the order they were released (4, 5, 6, 1, 2, 3)??? 

Why do I ask? 

I was 4 when e IV "New Hope" was released in theaters in 1977. I was hooked and have been a fan ever since! At the time, I obviously had no idea there were three missing episodes. 

My son is now 4 and is showing interest in my old toys (especially Star Wars LEGOs!). We're probably going to see if he can sit through them one at a time, but I'm torn what order we should go with! 

The first three (and the Clone Wars cartoon prequels) are more kid-geared, and numerical order makes logical sense, but it just seems wrong to watch them 1-6. 

Any of you tried either way with Star Wars-naive people???


----------



## cattmad (Jul 22, 2011)

I had a similar thing earlier this year, I went with order released.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jul 22, 2011)

tried both ways...didnt seem to matter...the only continuity is the storyline..the difference in acting ability and the imagery make it less important in which sequence to watch....i would say it depends on if your kid is more visual..then go for I II and III first to grab his attention and then give him IV V VI if he wants more


----------



## Marc (Jul 22, 2011)

Considering how the story develops I would watch them in the order of the storyline. ( IE 1-2-3-4-5-6 )

But it might be a bit of a dissapointment when you've worked your way through the modern CGI that is used abundently in 1-2-3 and then you fall back 30 years to the special effects of 4-5-6. So watching them in the order as they were released might be an idea as well.

:S


----------



## Shiva (Jul 22, 2011)

I would go by release date.


----------



## Clark (Jul 22, 2011)

Not sure if Anakin is role model.
Perhaps no need to idolize in 1-3.

And then there is the matter of Leia...


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 22, 2011)

I think you start with 4, then 5, 6 to give the story and characters context. I think they personalize the good vs evil story line. The prequels, to my mind, are an interesting appertiser but not the main meal.


----------



## Justin (Jul 22, 2011)

my vote is for order released, as that is how the films are "meant" to be watched. Like any classical epic, the story begins _In medias res_ (in the midst of things) and goes back to fill in the begining later. 

As a young viewer, the mystery of where did Darth Vader, Boba Fett, and the Empire come from was one of the most thrilling aspects.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2011)

Justin said:


> As a young viewer, the mystery of where did Darth Vader, Boba Fett, and the Empire come from was one of the most thrilling aspects.



Thanks all! 

I agree with you, Justin. It was fun to piece all the prequel stuff together.


----------



## fbrem (Jul 22, 2011)

I can only episodes 4-6 (and not the new ones with those crap special effects added in). I'm not at all a fan of episodes 1-3 and still like to believe they were not really made and someone will do them justice one day by turning them into good movies that are on par with the originals.

Forrest


----------



## koshki (Jul 22, 2011)

#4 is one of my all-time favorite movies. To me, it is a perfectly crafted story. As far as I'm concerned 4-6 are the only ones worth watching. The later-released films seem tortured to fit what happens in the story line later. Although the racing sequences with young Aniken really are fun.

BTW, I was in college when Star Wars was first released. It is really difficult to explain to youngsters just what an enormous impact that movie made at the time. Kind of like trying to explain how anxiously we awaited the release of a new Beatles album!


----------



## nikv (Jul 22, 2011)

I would go in order of release date. Your son might lose interest with Episodes I, II, aned III and not get to the good stuff with 4, 5, and 6. Certainly, the newer movies have too many special effects and not enough acting ability. 

By the way, George Lucas originally promised us three trilogies, with 7, 8, and 9 taking place a generation after 4, 5, and 6. Wonder if he'll ever make the movies!?!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 22, 2011)

I remember when the first one came out and the ship jumped to light speed!! Man, that was the greatest thing ever!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 22, 2011)

Go with the order they were released. If you go in their storyline order, you may just give up after #2, if you haven't already given up after#1. In fact, I would only recommend viewing #2 for a completist, it is that bad a movie. But the originals! seeing #4, back in 77, in the original theater, was one of, no....the greatest movie theater experience I have ever had. There may be movies that I like more, but seeing that movie, in that theater, at that time, was an experience that amazed me. It was everything I had always wanted from a movie, but never thought I would get.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 23, 2011)

Like others, as a young teen, I was transfixed as that huge battleship came over our heads and off into the distance. There simply was nothing like it before or since for initial impact.


----------



## Wendy (Jul 23, 2011)

LOL...I've never seen any of them. Honestly I did try to watch but thought they were awful. Guess I'm in the minority. I haven't watched anything Harry Potter either. People rave about that one but I found it uninteresting.


----------



## Sirius (Jul 23, 2011)

People have an emotional attachment to the movies, based upon seeing them in their youth. Watching them from an adult perspective, they don't have quite the same impact. Consider me a fan of all six films. I love them all for the story they tell, in spite of any flaws I may think they have. When I watch movies, I have the ability to turn off my critic switch, and just enjoy the ride. I hope I never lose that. 

I used to be a die hard fan of everything Star Wars. Now, I don't even mention the films unless I know the company I am keeping. I am sick to death of the prequel bashing that goes on. It started out small, with a very vocal minority who would bash the prequel films. Over the years, the number of prequel haters has grown to be a majority. I don't even want to listen to the noise any more. So I am now a closeted Star Wars fan, lest I be lumped in with the "George Lucas ruined my childhood" losers. 

It doesn't matter which film you start watching. As long as you give them an honest shot, they all have great entertainment value.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jul 23, 2011)

Quite frankly the plot of 1-3 is pretty thin and I doubt, if I had watched them first, I would have as much a sentimental attachment to the series. I would start with 4-6. 5 can be a bit scary for a young child (with the descent into the force cave). The story line is better and the characters develop at a slower pace (and more fully) making sentimental attachment a bit easier. Besides, everyone, big and small, likes a cuddly wookie.


----------



## ohio-guy (Jul 23, 2011)

Start them in the order released, and he can at least share the experience in the same sequence you did. 

Its not as if he won't probably watch them only once!


----------



## Sirius (Jul 23, 2011)

Ernie, I would be interested to hear what your son thinks of the films after watching them. I wouldn't be surprised to hear him praise one of the prequel films as the best of the six. Don't be too disappointed if he prefers Jar Jar to Chewbacca. 

I tried to get my 10 year old nephew interested in the movie Aliens. He likes monster movies, so I thought Aliens would blow his mind. He got bored and requested to watch something else half way through. Bored? Aliens? James Cameron directing and Sigourney Weaver battling the alien queen! Bored?!?!?!

He chose to watch Iron Man 2 for the fifth time instead. 

I still hold out hope that one of my other nephews will grow up to be a sci-fi geek. Nobody else in the family seems to understand the importance of Predator, Terminator or Alien. When trying to get my wife into the car for a trip to the grocery store, saying "Get to da choppa!" is met with looks of blank unenthusiasm.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 23, 2011)

I would go by release date as well. But I wonder if not 4 years old are a bit early for these kind of movies. My son is 4 years, and I plan to wait at least until he is 5, probably 6 before I introduce him to Star Wars.


----------



## Heather (Jul 23, 2011)

My parents, whom I adore, mistakenly let my 12 year old sister and her friend take 6 yo me to the first one in 1977 and made us sit in the front row. Needless to say this left a long-lasting bad impression on me. However, in recent years I've finally let that go, and would agree to order of release. I'm a big Natalie Portman fan so I am a little less critical of 1 than most. Didn't make it to 3 though...


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 23, 2011)

Of the newer films, I have to give credit to #3...it was good enough to be in the same class as the originals, and quite possibly better than #6. They totally destroyed my ability to appreciate Natalie Portman though...I've hated her ever since, until I saw Black Swan, which I loved. Then again, I'm a long time horror/sci fi fan....and I think Black Swan was actually one of the best horror films in recent years...I think I appreciated it much more because I wasn't expecting a horror movie at all. (Of course, if its universally critically acclaimed, its not a horror movie............................) Never got into the Alien franchise though. The movies were OK, I enjoyed them, but they just never grabbed me though. Just finished a great book- Shock Value, by Jason Zinoman....about the directors who re-worked the horror film concept in the late 60's-70s. Very enjoyable.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 23, 2011)

Mathias said:


> I would go by release date as well. But I wonder if not 4 years old are a bit early for these kind of movies. My son is 4 years, and I plan to wait at least until he is 5, probably 6 before I introduce him to Star Wars.



I understand your concern and we've given it a lot of thought. I was 4 when me, my three older brothers, and my mom went opening weekend. I was doggin' the idea because I wanted to play outside with my pals instead of going to the theater, but really got hooked. Honestly, looking back, it helped me make sense of good and bad to some extent. 

That and the fact that Logan can build a ~200 piece Snowspeeder sorta seals the deal. 

One of my brothers and his wife are raising two sons without guns etc, and I have to say they're a little messed up.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2011)

Show them paintball videos! :evil:


----------

